# のであろう



## fxlle

バンと音がした。山口光夫が机を叩いたのであろう。

であろうってなんですか？
ですとの区別はなんですか？

ご回答をお願いいたします。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

叩いたのであろう。
＝『叩いたのである』の推定・推量形

＝叩いたのだろう。
＝『叩いたのだ』の推定・推量形

＝叩いたのでしょう。
＝『叩いたのです』の推定・推量形


----------



## fxlle

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 叩いたのであろう。
> ＝『叩いたのである』の推定・推量形


であるとであろうとの区別はなんですか？


----------



## fxlle

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 叩いたのであろう。
> ＝『叩いたのである』の推定・推量形


もう机を叩きはじめると思います。
それでも、であろうを使いますか？


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

「パンと音がした」事の理由は、テロリストが爆弾を爆発させたのではないであろう。（推量）。電子レンジで卵がはじけたのでもないであろう。（推量）。おそらく、山口が机をたたいたのだと推測する。

「パンと音がした」のは、田中がシンバルを叩いたのではなく、山口が机をたたいたと私は推測します。

という意味です。

筆者は、山口が机をたたくのを見ていなかった。その音を聞いただけだった。だから、推定した。


----------



## fxlle

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「おそらく、山口が机をたたいたのだと推測する。


そうですかね。
ありがとうございます。


----------



## Flaminius

「叩いたのだ」でも構わないのですが、「音がした」は話者の聴覚のみが事態を捉え視覚は関与していないことを含意します。話者にとっては、机に何かが当たって音が発生したことは分かっても、机の方を見ていなかったので音がどのように発生したかを断定的に述べなかったのです。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

｀＃６：「そうですかね」という日本語は、あなたは、まだ納得していなくて、私の説明を半信半疑、疑っているが、「そうかもしれませんね」と、半ば妥協したような表現です。
どちらかというと悪い意味になります。すると、その次の「ありがとうございます」も皮肉になります。

たぶん「そうですか」または「そうなんですね」がこの文脈の応答としては良いと思います。
（もちろん、あなたが実際に納得していないならオリジナルの表現が正しい表現です。）

（直接、このスレッドのテーマには関係ないけど、誤解や炎上の原因にならないようにあえて書かせていただきました。スレッドを分けて頂いても結構ですが・・・）


----------



## fxlle

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> ｀＃６：「そうですかね」という日本語は、あなたは、まだ納得していなくて、私の説明を半信半疑、疑っているが、「そうかもしれませんね」と、半ば妥協したような表現です。
> どちらかというと悪い意味になります。すると、その次の「ありがとうございます」も皮肉になります。
> たぶん「そうですか」または「そうなんですね」がこの文脈の応答としては良いと思います。
> （もちろん、あなたが実際に納得していないならオリジナルの表現が正しい表現です。）


教えてくれて、ありがとうございます。


----------

